# skiff trailer brands...



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Sport-Trail is building a pretty bad ass skiff trailer now, they are probably the closest manufacture to us. They are located in Mississippi about 13 miles before you get to the LA line.

We have been using Sport-Trail at the Contender dealer for over 10 years, we switched from loadmaster to them around 2007. Kevin the owner stands by his product!


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm considering buying a new trailer too.

Here's a picture of the Sport-Trail skiff trailer I found on a very reputable guide's Instagram page..


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

2010 Sport Trail custom built for my skiff, welded and stainless everything and still going strong. It's been from Louisiana to the keys and never had an issue, never even rewired. They are built like a tank and I won't get anything else. Did not get dry launch at the time but did not know any better then. Kevin is awesome! Good luck


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

If you just need a new axle, save your money and just have Ramlin replace the torsion axle on the trailer. It will be in the $500 - 700 range... Much cheaper than a whole new trailer.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Replace the torsion axle yourself... One the size you need for your boat will be around $250-$300.

Go drop the boat somewhere and bolt the new one directly onto it, while you're at it change the hub bearings, seals and re-grease.

That's what I did and it wasn't bad.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I paid about $600 shipped for my Ramlin replacement axle. That dry launch Sport-Trail trailer looks pretty clean. Anyone know a price on those trailers?


----------

